# Develop 2 photos side by side ?



## Jimmsp (Oct 11, 2012)

I may have this confused with another program, but I for the life of me can't find/remember how to put two different photos side by side in the develop module so I can compare them; or even one of them on the 2nd monitor.
I can flip back and forth, but it is not the same.

Bottom line, I'm building a pano, and I want to be sure the tonal transitions between 2 photos look the same. Currently, one has bright sky, the other deep shadows (and I have multiple pairs like this).
Hints?

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think you CAN view 2 different photos simultaneously in the Develop Module,
you can only view the before and after of a single photo.
There is the Compare Mode in the Library Module that can show 2 different photos, you can use the Quick Develop Mode there.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks. I had forgotten about that; probably since I am not a fan of the quick develop module. I prefer the sliders and watching a real time change.
But it should work, especially for fine tuning.

Jim


----------



## clee01l (Oct 11, 2012)

You can quickly switch between Develop and Library Compare using the shortcut keys {L} and {C}.  If you have a dual monitor setup, you can det the second monitor in Compare mode and the Primary monitor in Develop (on a single image).

The short coming to these solutions is that Develop applies to the _*most*_ selected image and you need to be careful not to confuse yourself.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 11, 2012)

clee01l said:


> You can quickly switch between Develop and Library Compare using the shortcut keys {L} and {C}.  If you have a dual monitor setup, you can det the second monitor in Compare mode and the Primary monitor in Develop (on a single image).
> 
> The short coming to these solutions is that Develop applies to the _*most*_ selected image and you need to be careful not to confuse yourself.



LOL - I easily confuse myself these days.

I have a 37 photo pano I am working on (3 rows). I have the 1st version of the pano locked on the 2nd monitor, as it helps me track down which photos need the most work.
Right now, I'm starting in the compare mode, quick develop to a point, then switch to the develop mode to fine tune where I can flip back and forth with the arrow keys. 
It's not ideal, but it is working.

Jim


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 11, 2012)

Jim's approach is how I do it. Start up a second screen (on a second monitor if you have one) and find the other image. Lock it on the second screen, and then in Develop you're free to choose the image you want to adjust.

John


----------

